# Multi-car policy, or what?



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a Celica (circa 1995) for an occasional driver and second car for us (wife and I), but I'm not sure of the insurance options.

I've been insured as a named driver under my wife since I past my test in 2004, so I've never built up my own NCB on my own insurance. Car use is evenly shared, so we don't do it just to save a few quid.

If we were to get a 15 y/o Celica, would we:

a) Try to get it on classic insurance on my/or my wife's name
b) I get regular insurance on it in my own name
c) Get a multi-car policy
d) Any other options?​
Appreciate any help.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

think you'll find the classic insurance the best and cheapest, my 1990 celica was only £165 a year full comp


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

So, with classic insurance, should that be:

a) In my wife's name with the company we're currently with and added as a second car, or
b) Should I do it in my own name with a separate company?


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

tomah said:


> So, with classic insurance, should that be:
> 
> a) In my wife's name with the company we're currently with and added as a second car, or
> b) Should I do it in my own name with a separate company?


Get quotes for both? Takes minutes to get a quote online.

Might be worth getting it in your own name and building up your NCB.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Classic car policies, if you can get one, are usually "nett" rated so NCB isn't taken into account, nor do you earn NCB on them.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! That's helpful.

Any recommended companies for classic insurance? They have to cover Northern Ireland.

edit: I'm looking at a '97 Celica, so are there any companies that'll insure a car this young as 'classic'?


----------

